# Goodwill an thrift stores for prepping goods?



## Deathdealer (Oct 26, 2013)

Today I went to goodwill to look around and waste some time and I found a lot of great stuff for prepping! I found one thing I didn't expect at all an Alice pack for 10 bucks and nothing was wrong with it at all! I also found some big ass like 100 hour five wick candles for three bucks each so I picked up four of those never know when you will need those if the powers out. A few knife sharpeners that come with a kitchen block. A metal chest that has a seal on it that is water proof that will make a good burry box! A lil movers dolly that can hold some tools or some gear if I have to hull them a long way on foot and it's collapsable and has some beefy ass tires! A camping stove and a propane lantern! And finally a aqualung dive knife! All together I paid 32.57 I was happy as hell and right when I was about to leave the store they brought out a brand new military cot and I walked over to it picked it up and seen that it was only 7 bucks so I had to have that too! Tell me what you guys think deal or not!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Anything you get at a thrift store that you will use and is usable is a deal.

Over a year ago I got a brand new Coleman 2 burner stove for 1/3 the retail price. It worked and had no issues or signs of use at all. 

Mostly I use thrift stores for clothing and hard to find kitchen gadgets you can't find anywhere else.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes, a great deal! I shop Goodwill at least once week usually just a quick once-over the store because I am pretty familiar with what they have and where to look for things I might want. The key is to be there often, so you get a shot at those one of a kind things. 

I have bought a lot of junk candles there just for the wax to remelt and pour into taper molds that suit me better for brighter lights. (I'm old and don't see that well.) I have found a lot of 12 volt stuff there for small alternative energy projects. I found some cheap spare inner tubes for my bicycle and lots of good clothing. Each week is a little different, so shop often when it doesn't take a special trip.

Oh, one more thing. We buy a lot of paperback books there for entertainment reading. They have a Sunday Special here with 3 paperbacks for 95 cents, or 3 hardbacks for 2 bucks!


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Ive found wool blankets, wool socks, wicking synthetic clothes that I like a lot better than cotton for exercise and bug out clothes, candles, cast iron cookery.. lots of good deals to be found at thrift stores and also yard sales...


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I love thrift stores, almost as much as auctions . 

My favorite shelf in any thrift, second hand or antique store is the one full of the things no one has any idea about. I've picked up everything from cream separator spares to 10 square yards of pure linen. 
The books :droolie: , if you look long enough you will find EVERYTHING, half of my early edition Charles Dickens came from the top shelf at thrift shops.


----------



## hellrazor762 (May 20, 2012)

We go once a week. Last week we found a butane stove for $1.99 and 2 paracord bracelets for .99, the week before a propane lantern for 3.99


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## nathan (Nov 6, 2008)

I shop goodwill for silk boxers and shirts,which I use as my coldweather base layer,for hunting, as it wicks moisture. Get my polypros from military surplus stores


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I've found coleman brand metal cots, at least 10 of the foodsaver canisters that ranged in price for $1.59 - $3. way cheaper than the regular price for them. I've found lots of books on using food storage and camping recipes, I've found dehydrators ( nesco) for only like $5.
Of course I've found nice work and hunting clothes for the both of us.
Canning jars, extra utensils to use for canning.
Theres just too much to remember from over the years.


----------



## swinneyswitch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Thrift Stores*

I think half of my kitchen is furnished with thrift store finds. I found 5 gallon water bottles; dehydrators, bread makers; kitchen knives; pots and pans. I love bargains and think you got a great deal!!!!!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

That wasn't a deal, that was a steal. For $32.00 you made out like a bandit.

hellrazor I bought one of those Butane Stoves at out local thrift shop. If I recall, I think I spent $2.00. I was really happy, until I found out that they don't make the Butane Canisters any more, or use Butane in Camp Stoves.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

camp bring up a good point, you need to be careful at the second hand stores. I saw a bunch of mason jars at Salvation Army and got real excited until I figured out that by the time I bought rings and lids I would pay about $2 more per dozen than if I bought new. The price was fairly consistent at a number of similar stores. You need to know the cost of the items you are buying used to figure out how good your deal is.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

camo2460 said:


> hellrazor I bought one of those Butane Stoves at out local thrift shop. If I recall, I think I spent $2.00. I was really happy, until I found out that they don't make the Butane Canisters any more, or use Butane in Camp Stoves.


There's many camp stoves that use butane canisters in the market. I have stoves that use two different types of butane canisters and adapters that will accept either type.

What type of canister does it use?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

labotomi said:


> There's many camp stoves that use butane canisters in the market. I have stoves that use two different types of butane canisters and adapters that will accept either type.
> 
> What type of canister does it use?


I bought the Coleman Picnic stove. It has a single burner, model # 5404. The Canister is Roberts LP Butane fuel, model # 96510.

I did a search and couldn't find any Butane fuel. What I found was that Butane is no longer used in Camp Stoves. I could be mistaken, and if I am I'd like to have the information, since the stove is in excellent shape.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's a link to butane from Amazon. They also sell it by the single can as well as new butane stoves. I don't know ir this is the right can for your stove but you should be able to buy or build an adaptor.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EJNW3WC?psc=1


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Not long ago I picked up several GasOne butane canisters at Walmart. That type is used in several canisters stoves currently for sale. 

The fittings may be different from what you need. there's also an isobutane/propane mix in canisters available that has different fittings


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks guys I will have to look again. I knew there was a reason I didn't throw that stove away.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

I'm a big thrift store, yard sale, flea market person... I have found everything from camp stove ovens and yes, way to much to mention... hahaha I even found an oven that fits on our woodstove and I got a brand new in the box Katalyn water filter for $5  
I agree you must go often cause they restock everyday...

You got a fabulous deal Deathdealer  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Deathdealer (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks man I'm going back at least once a week 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

We have several different thrift stores, Goodwill, Salvation Army and some mom 'n pop or hippy resale shops as well. They tend to reflect the side of town they're on--I can shop for Daniel Cremieux and Royal Robbins at one (hoity toity side of town), solid old beautiful furniture at another (older people community) usable field gear at another (close to a military base) and the best for tools is on the poorer side of town. 

I keep them all in mind as my errands take me hither and yon.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

I love thrift stores and often go just for entertainment. I find that my most effective thrift shopping comes when I just go with no preconceived notions of what I want and just browse. 

A lot of people use them as a business model too. I know one woman who found a mint-condition vintage Yves Saint Lauren coat for $20. She sold it on ebay a few weeks later for over $800. Now that's an eye for fashion!


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

My last really cool find was a beautiful pastel yellow full size wool blanket. No stains, holes or funny smells for $5 bucks! I went to a birthday lunch and brought a weaved basket lined with some brand new fancy gingam dish towels I bought for one buck total and I put a dozon of my girls eggs in it as a gift. It was beautiful and since my friend wanted her own hens and has been bugging her hubby about building a coop..it was a hit to them. 

Ive found great buys on smart wool, capiline clothing. I went to a garage sale a few months ago and found a Penetlane wool surfer shirt/jacket with the tags still on it for 5 bucks too. They are $115.00 or 150 online..cant recall now but way more than 5 bucks..

I know Ive givin real good stuff away to the thrift stores..have been recently in preparation to move once my house sells. I love looking for books too..


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I went today. Found a shaving cream heater for $3 so not exactly a survival item. Better than $50 though


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

labotomi said:


> I went today. Found a shaving cream heater for $3 so not exactly a survival item. Better than $50 though


it puts the lotion on it's skin or it gets the hose again!!!

heated shaving cream? out of the can, onto the face, onto the razor, into the water... rinse and repeat...

what am I missing??? :scratch


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Dakine said:


> it puts the lotion on it's skin or it gets the hose again!!!
> 
> heated shaving cream? out of the can, onto the face, onto the razor, into the water... rinse and repeat...
> 
> what am I missing??? :scratch


A Barber shop type experience.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

labotomi said:


> A Barber shop type experience.


Its been over 30 years since I went to a barber shop, Its rare experience for todays kids :2thumb:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Montgomery Wards pressure canner = $5
Cast iron dutch oven = $3
Cast Iron Skillet = $2
110v Fence charger (10 miles capacity) = $5
Canning jars = 25 to 50 cents each
Brand new denim jeans = $3 - $8
Full set of Corelle Dishes = $2 (I know!)
Steri-PEN (New in box) = $5
Full set of Wilson clubs with bag, & new Big Moment putter = $15
Ronco dehydrator = $1
Propane tank (20lbs) = $10 (full)

Various electrical items that are broken (for the cords & plugs, etc.) = sometimes free, sometime 10 cents, etc.

Scrap metal! Bed frames, etc... $1 each
Scrap bike parts = $1 - $5


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Montgomery Wards pressure canner = $5
> Cast iron dutch oven = $3
> Cast Iron Skillet = $2
> 110v Fence charger (10 miles capacity) = $5
> ...


I've bought a lot of propane tanks from yard sales, most tanks are expired but I get ones that are either or mostly full for two or three bucks and use up the propane, way cheaper than refilling them. I usually end up turning them in at an exchange place that doesn't pay much attention to the dates.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

helicopter5472 said:


> I've bought a lot of propane tanks from yard sales, most tanks are expired but I get ones that are either or mostly full for two or three bucks


I can get empty ones for free sometimes - but not often - and trade them in.

I seldom find ones for sale that are not empty. It seems all the full ones everyone is wanting retail price for on Craigslist.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

In my city, we have a thrift outlet dedicated exclusively to electronics. They have training classes for people who want to learn how to do repairs and some basic computing classes as well. It's a good way for people to return to the job market and it's very popular.

Best of all, you can get excellent rehabbed electronics! Last year I got a snazzy desktop with Windows 7 Pro, a mouse, and a monitor for $140. It works beautifully and has a CD burner and more memory than I know what to do with.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Most cities that have Habitat for Humanity also boast a Re-Store. It's Habitat's thrift store chain for construction and donated supplies that they don't use in their houses. I've found everything from nails to major appliances and antique furniture. 

My favorite find was hardwood flooring: there was a sign over it that said "Own a piece of city history!" Apparently it was the old floorboards from the stage at the city's ballet company. The wood was soft as silk from decades of ballet shoes. Too bad I wasn't in the market for flooring that day ...


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm waiting on the wife's Uncle to have a garage sale. He bought a huge generator just before the Y2K panic. Generator is siting in his garage in the shipping box, never opened, never used.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> I'm waiting on the wife's Uncle to have a garage sale. He bought a huge generator just before the Y2K panic. Generator is siting in his garage in the shipping box, never opened, never used.


I have a brand new generator sitting in the original box. Don't hold your breath waiting for mine to go on sale. This uncle was prepared for Y2K, I expect he is prepared for more than that. You might want to develop your friendship with this man. Just a guess.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> I'm waiting on the wife's Uncle to have a garage sale. He bought a huge generator just before the Y2K panic. Generator is siting in his garage in the shipping box, never opened, never used.


Funny, that's how I purchased mine. The fellow I got mine from had two new ones in his garage and was a dealer at the time. He had a yard sale for other items, I mentioned the two gensets he had in the corner, long story short they were made for Y2K panic (Yamaha 6500 diesel, engine is Kubota) Well I picked it up for 500 and wanted the other one but was short on money after just moving. Best genset I have owned. I fueled it up and she purrs like a kitten and handles all the house electrical.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> Generator is siting in his garage in the shipping box, never opened, never used.


Why wait? Ask him once (only) if he wants to sell it... if not, just go get one of your own.

Sitting that long it may run but not make juice. You might need to re-energize it to make it start functioning again.

How to make it generate again (*print this for future reference*)

http://www.perr.com/tip16.html
*Field Flashing of Portable Generators*
This tip comes from the Briggs & Stratton Customer Education Department. As an alternative to flashing a rotor winding with a battery applied to the brushes, an electric drill may be used. Follow these steps to flash the generator:
Plug the electric drill into the generator receptacle. (Cordless drills do not work)
If the drill is reversible, move the direction switch to the forward position.
Start the generator.
While depressing the trigger on the drill, spin the drill chuck in reverse direction. 
This will excite the field and the generator will now produce electricity. If spinning the chuck one direction does not work, 
try spinning the chuck in the other direction as you may have the reverse switch positioned backwards.
Use caution not to get your hand or other materials caught in the chuck. As soon as the field is excited, the generator will produce power and the drill will turn on.

The reason this works is because the electric motor in the drill will act as a small generator when spun backwards. The magnets in the drill's motor induce a voltage into the motor windings, which is fed back through the trigger, cord and into the generators receptacle. From there it goes into the power winding of the stator. The voltage going through the power winding creates a magnetic field, which is intensified due to the iron core of the stator laminations. The rotor intersects this magnetic field as it is spun past the power winding, thus inducing a voltage in the rotor winding. Once current flow is present in the rotor winding the rotor has been flashed.
If flashing the field does not make the generator work, you may have additional problems, besides a lack of magnetism in the rotor. Further testing will be needed. Hopefully, this will give a simple way to field flash your generator if needed - Bruce Perrault

http://www.doityourself.com/forum/o...ngines/188605-recharging-generator-field.html
Monday comes & I call... The tech. guy (Jim) @ Coleman was very helpful too. To flash the field on a small home use generator, I was told to get an ext. cord & cut off the female end of it & strip the wires & connect the wires to a 12 volt car or lawn tractor battery, & plug the male end of the cord, into the 120 A.C. side of the generator.
I was told to make SURE that the black wire which is POS/HOT on an A.C. cord, gets connected to the RED/POS. side of the auto battery, & the white wire on A.C. cord gets connected to the BLK./NEG. side of the battery. If the ext. cord wires are not black & white, then the smaller prong of the plug is the POS./HOT
Plug the other end of the ext. cord into the generators 120 volt side & remove spark plug wire, & pull the starter cord 4-5 times, then remove the ext. cord, reconnect the spark plug wire, start the unit & plug something of 120 A.C. volts in to see if it works & IT DID!!!!!! I then let it run for about a half hour with 2 - 300 watt lights to help re-generate the unit.

http://www.homeownershub.com/maintenance/how-to-flash-an-ac-generator-241161-.htm
Flashing requires a small amount of AC current to be very briefly fed into
the generator outlet. Probably could use a wall adapter that had 12 volts
AC output and rig something up with an extension cord to "bump" the field
winding.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Got a new oil lamp for $1... no chimney but I have spares  Also stocked up on some summer clothes while they are abundant... Most people don't think to store summer clothes as well as a lot of winter ones...


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

thrift shops have been excellent for preps, especially those in rural or transitional rural to urban areas. i have found treadle sewing machines for $25; my dear late husband made me quit buying canners after the 5th one, ditto the cast iron cookwear after my 25th iron skillet! Nonetheless we always enjoyed shopping there...after all it was one store where we could afford to buy what we wanted; and he became my best pre-shopping ally (manual typewriters were a fave of his, also textbooks on practical subjects)


----------



## cdevidal (May 17, 2012)

We have a local store that's kinda like a Big Lots, except not quite as high-falutin'. LOL. They buy trailers with stuff that's damaged or about to expire. I got cases of mackerel about to expire for $7.20. In a foil pouch, it'll last for years. Brand new Ames TruTemper square shovel for $9. Just some rust on it (who cares?!?) and otherwise it'd never been used. Tea, good golly I got some tea. Several pounds for about $1 a pound.

Hopefully you have something similar to this in your city; If not, ask around. Saves you money big time.


----------



## bamawild18 (Apr 30, 2013)

Just wondering has anyone come across any free gear samples? Like free paracord,backpacks,etc.


----------



## Deathdealer (Oct 26, 2013)

It wasn't really a sample but a buddy of mine had to close up his army surplus shop do to surgery and he had huge 1000' spools of para cord that he gave me bc he had no use for it! He also gave me a esse izula-2 and an Alice pack but it wasn't easy accepting that gift he did close down pretty much his life! 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

